

My Bitcoin Mining Experiment - melonakos
http://notonlyluck.com/2013/11/24/my-bitcoin-mining-experiment/

======
lingben
$.01 per day - wow, is there any doubt this was a naked front running racket?
albeit, rather sophisticated but a good ol' front-loaded pump and dump.

~~~
tlrobinson
I'm not sure what mining profitability of vastly outclassed hardware has to do
with Bitcoin being a "naked front running racket" or "pump and dump".

